# Just a few pics....



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry that the quality isnt that great on the pics but thats camera phones for you!!
So what you guys think???


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Car looks nice, and a thumbs up for the black wheels, but IMO I would spray the centre caps black too.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

agree about the centers needin to be black,apart from that it looks smart 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

yeah spray the centres 
takes my eye off the wheel (and Car) and just looking at the centres


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good look there fella
did you do the wheels yourself?


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Petesy said:


> good look there fella
> did you do the wheels yourself?


no mate they were refurbed and powder coated by a company in Nottingham 250pounds job lot! done in one day aswell!!!


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Car looks nice, and a thumbs up for the black wheels, but IMO I would spray the centre caps black too.


agreed. Looks good, but the silver centre caps need to go 8)


----------

